# Reputable Lawyer?



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

Does anyone have any experience in dealing with a reputable property lawyer in Turkey? 

Thanks,
Bob.


----------



## sarah248 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi I have recently been using an English speaking lawyer who I have found to be really good - he came from recommendations from friends . If you would like contact details please feel free to contact me


----------

